# Tips for Keeping the Peace Around the Holidays



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

As much as you love your family, sometimes they can be difficult to deal with. Whether it’s the aunt who always makes off-hand comments or the bratty nieces and nephews who turn your house into a playground, the holidays can be a trying time. If you want to make this holiday season as merry as possible, take some of these tips to heart. 

*1. Don’t Dredge Up the Past*

Out of everyone, your family probably know you the best which, unfortunately, may mean that they know some of your dirty secrets or past embarrassments. You have to remember, however, that you probably have some dirt on your family members as well. If the holidays tend to be a little tense, try not to dredge up the past and let go of old grudges – it’s going to make the whole thing a lot more pleasant for everyone. 

*2. Pick Your Battles*

If you tend to butt heads with a particular family member around the holidays, it may help for you to create a plan of attack going in. Don’t actually develop a plan to attack that person, but enter into the holiday period with an awareness of the things that might push your buttons. Before you react to anything, ask yourself whether it’s really a battle worth fighting. You might be able to keep the peace simply by letting the little things go. 
*
3. Simplify As Much as Possible*

Whether you’re hosting the entire family or just contributing to the festivities, the holidays can be a stressful time. If you try to do too much you may end up winding yourself too tight and the extra stress may make you more likely to snap. Simplify things as much as you can and don’t be afraid to ask for help if you need it. After all, giving is what the holidays are all about!

*4. Be Flexible*

The holidays are often a time of tradition for families but at a certain point, you may realize that you’ve forgotten the reason the tradition started in the first place. If you find that you are stressing yourself out over a tradition you don’t even understand, give yourself permission to be flexible – don’t be afraid to make new traditions or to make changes so that everyone has a more enjoyable time.

*5. Take Time Out for Yourself*

Whether it’s stress from your job or worries about the holidays, it’s easy to get caught up in the moment and to forget to take time for yourself. If you can sneak just 15 to 20 minutes of “me time” into your day, however, you may find yourself feeling a lot more sane. Having a clear mind and a calm heart will go a long way when it comes to dealing with your relatives!

If all else fails, try to remember that the holidays are not about the gifts or the fancy dinners – they’re about spending time with family. It may also help to remember that, as difficult as the holidays may be, they only happen once a year – you’ll have a 12-month break until you have to do it again!

~ Glen, Community Support


----------

